# Mbt 10 nitrox fill cards for sale



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

I am moving to Washington DC and I have 4 unused 10 nitrox fill cards (40 nitrox fills total) that I won't be using. They are $100 a peice from MBT, I will sell all 4 for $300....850-543-4450


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

Btt


----------

